# Bisam (ratten) im Teich



## andreasf (20. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe letztes Jahr Bisam(ratten) in meinem Teich zu Gast gehabt. Recht nette Tiere, mögen aber gerne Teichfolie und beißen sich durch. Was kann ich dagegen machen?

Andreas


----------



## Annett (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bisam (ratten) im Teich*

Hallo Andreas,

zunächst erstmal Willkommen im Forum!

Zu Deiner Frage muss ich zuerst ein/zwei Gegenfragen loswerden 
Konntest Du feststellen ob die Tierchen von innen oder von außen an die Folie ran sind? Je nachdem könnte man verschiedene Möglichkeiten zum Schutz der Folie in Angriff nehmen.
War die angegriffene Stelle senkrecht abfallend oder eher eine Ebene?


----------



## andreasf (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bisam (ratten) im Teich*

Hallo Annett, 

danke für die freundliche Begrüßung. 

Zu Deinen Fragen: Ich vermute, das sich die Bisams von innen nach außen gefressen haben. Die "Durchfresstellen" lagen alle in steilen" Uferabschnitten. Das Wasser war zwar dort nur 20 - 30 cm. tief, aber die Böschung war steil.

Andreas


----------



## karsten. (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bisam (ratten) im Teich*

hallo
also 
erstmal mein  Herzliches Mitleid ! 

Vielleicht hilft Dir DAS weiter ?!



http://rezepte.nit.at/rezepte/nutria_tomatencreme.html


Problem:
wenn es bei Euch eine Population gibt ,
wandern immer wieder welche in die 
von Dir "befreiten" Gebiete ein ! (ein Naturgesetz)

Eine der sichersten Methoden :


----------



## andreasf (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bisam (ratten) im Teich*

Karsten,

danke für den Tipp. Habe das letzte Jahr 13 Stck. von den niedlichen Viechern gefangen, diese kommen bestimmt nicht wieder. Auch Dein Rezeptvorschlag ist ok, aber mit Bisams ist das nicht die Waffe und betonieren kommt da auch nicht so in Frage. 

Andreas


----------



## Annett (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bisam (ratten) im Teich*

Die 20-30cm Wassertiefe bei steil abfallendem Ufer kommen mir bekannt vor... irgendwo hab ich das genau so schon gelesen. ("Beispielhafte Gartenteiche" von N.Jorek)

Wenn die von innen kommen wird es etwas schwierig-von außen mit Mörtel und Draht arbeiten ist ja kein Problem. Das selbe könnte auch von innen funktionieren. Mit Trasszement z.B.! 
Machst Du den ganzen Teich neu, dann würde ich wirklich darüber nachdenken genau solche steilen Böschungen zu vermeiden. 
Die ziehen diese Viehcher magisch an, weil sie dahinter im Uferbereich ihren Brutgang anlegen wollen.
Ansonsten hilft an diesen Stellen nur eine "Panzerung" mit festem Gewebe z.B. Ufermatte und dann darauf ordentlich Mörtel geben.
Ich habe auch solche Uferbereiche, aber zum Glück keine Bisamratten (bis jetzt). Toitoitoi

Hat jemand noch ne bessere Idee?


----------



## Armin501 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bisam (ratten) im Teich*

Man könnte es mit Hundehaaren versuchen.Hundehaare in kleine 
Gemüsesäcke und die am Teich plazieren.
Ich habe so schon Marder, Waschbären vertrieben.

Gruß Armin
Versuch ist es Wert.

Ach so, eh ich es vergesse, fast geschehen, Andreas willkommen im Forum,
und viel Glück


----------



## karsten. (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bisam (ratten) im Teich*

@Andreas f
entschuldige !
dann nimm DEN
http://www.chefkoch.de/forum/2,1,56465,4,500,50/mal-was-abstraktes-gt-BISAM-lt-sehr-lecker.html


----------

